# Looking for EBT Structures



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm interested about any information that is out there for East Broad Top Railroad Structures. I'm guessing that most garden railroaders who model this railroad are most likely kitbashing structures to give their railroad the flavor. Below is a short list of specific questions that I have. 

1. Which manufactured kits people have used?
2. Second, I'm also interested in kits people have scratchbuilt and have bought suppliees at a hardware and or hobbystore. 
3. Third, are their any Prototype Drawings in 1:20.3 on the internet? If Not, If I decide to print a building diagram what percentae size would I print at on my printer?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

1) There are no 1:20.3 manufactured kits of EBT-prototype structures, nor are there any that are reasonably close, unfortunately. 

2) Here are some links to to EBT stations I've built: 

*Shade Gap Depot* 










*Blacklog Depot* (modeled after Shirleysburg Depot)  










3) There are no 1:20.3 drawings on the net, but the HABS/HAER project just posted their detailed drawings of the Saltillo depot in their online collection. Click here, then enter "Saltillo" in the search window. It should be the first set of drawings listed in the search. In fact, if you enter "East Broad Top" in the search window, you get a list of all the HABS/HAER drawings on the EBT, which you can download and print out. They print to 11 x 17, so you may have to dump to a CD and take to Kinkos to have printed. 

For plans, you may also want to try the Friends of the East Broad Top's Company Store. Click on "online order" to see the plans they've got available. I've also got some plans here, so if there's anything specific you're looking for that you don't see on the FEBT store web site, ask me. The percentage to enlarge the plans will depend on the scale of the original drawing. To figure out how much to enlarge, just divide the scale of the drawing by the scale you're working in. For instance, if the drawings are HO scale (1:87), divide 87 by 20.3. That gives you 4.28, so you'd need to enlarge the plans by 428%. I find it easier just to print the drawings in the original scale, then do the math on all the pertinent dimensions when laying out walls, etc. The problem is--especially with buildings--they quickly exceed the capacity of the ordinary desktop printer, so you're left with a lot of taping and matching, and relying on the printer to divide the drawing up evenly, which isn't always the case. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Fr1522 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for your references, I took a peak at them


----------

